# Fender flares?



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Is anyone here runing fender flares? I'm thinking about either getting some wheel spacers or some wider offset rims to make my brute more stable and was hoping that maybe fender flares would keep some of the mud from slinging in my face/landing on my head. I see theres a few kits online and just wanted to see what some of you guys were using. Thanks!


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

dont order any from loudervisions they dont have there act together yet,ive got some 2 inch on now an they help out great with the 30 backs on.give me a few to remember where i got them from.


----------



## AMR840 (Feb 15, 2010)

Direction2 overfinders work and look good. Koplin carries them now I believe. 

http://www.direction2.com/ofsk1000.htm


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

they look ok. i think the mud will stil sling all over. i have 1.5 spacers and they stick way out.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks guys. Do ya'll know if they're pretty stout? I don't want to barely bump a tree or something and they rip off is what i'm saying.


----------



## AMR840 (Feb 15, 2010)

They are stout and pliable so should not break. I have a set and they do help with wide tires. I got mine when they first came out, a guy in Canada was making them and selling on ebay. Think they were around 125 for the set back in 06.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Cool when i get some spacers or new rims i'll look into them a little more. The maier flares look pretty good, i just dont know how they'd look on my brute:thinking:


----------



## dbmachine (Mar 1, 2010)

moose utilities makes a nice set of fender extensions..they mount underneath the fenders and have more protection all the way down close to the floorboards...also maier plastics makes a set that mounts to the outside of the fenders kinda like a bushwacker type style of flares on offroad trucks..they dont appear to have as much coverage towards the floorboards from the pics ive seen online..im going with the moose utilities when i scrape up the cash..also gonna get the moose front and rear bumpers


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

maier.com carries the one i have on sinple bolt up an look great,pretty stout ive rubbed inbetween some trees before


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

I have the direct 2 and have had them for a year. They are solid and look like they should be on their factory.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

That looks real good Thom. Where did you get them from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thom said:


> I have the direct 2 and have had them for a year. They are solid and look like they should be on their factory.


that does look good!


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

They look real good...may have to look into those. I have the 2 inch spacers on the brute and she throws mud all over the place just crusing down the trails. When u hit a hole and work her over **** is flying everywhere

scott


----------



## Roushf150 (Dec 8, 2009)

I have the same set, I ordered from my dealer and paid around $100.


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Like Rouch said. Parts Unlimited sells them so anyone that sells from Parts can get them. They were around 100.00 Yuu need to drill your plastics but they hold up. I have hit trees scraped rocks etc and they never cracked. They offer some good mud protection too.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

sjf-that's why i was wanting them. I don't mind getting muddy while in a hole and lettin her do work. It just gets old when you have wider offset rims or wheel spacers and you're riding down a trail. Mud, rocks, and all that junk don't feel too good hitting you on top of the head


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

I kinda like these, I just wish they had some pics of different angles

http://www.maier-mfg.com/shop.cfm?a...eria=101&makeid=30&modelid=368&modelyear=2006










Heres a better pic of mudinyourI's bike with a set


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

thanks jmeier. Now i can't decide between the kolpin/direct 2s and the maiers.


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

the maiers give you more of that jeep bushwacker look.plus there a full 3 inch coverage off your fenders.


----------



## AMR840 (Feb 15, 2010)

Another of Direct2


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

^^^Plus the Maiers have a 1yr warranty for breakage^^^
Heck just buy a set of each mock them up and decide which looks better send the others back

I like the way the rears look and how they tie into the factory plastic on the Direct2 but not really how the fronts look. I think the overall look to the Maiers is better, looks a little meaner.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

I think the maiers do look better overall also. I do like how the kolpins/direct2s extend all the way down to the "notch" on the oem fenders though.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah they do blend together well with the stock plastic but they taper a lot towards the floor boards so it looks like it more of a cosmetic thing because I cant imagine that narrow piece will stop much. The Maiers seem to be full bodied front to back and look like they would perform better except for that tiny spot where they end and the factory plastic starts. Just b oils down to personal preference I guess huh...decisions, decisions. Make sure to post some good pics at different angles when you get them specially if you go with the Maiers as Im interested in them as well. Id like to see a head on front and back view as well as a 90deg side profile just cant seem to find any.


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

I will say where they taper down you do get splash on your rear fender but none on you. the direct2 blend in more with factory lines. they do not look aftermarket imho


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

thom i agree with you. I've been searching online some and the more i see them to more they look OEM. They also look like they'd be easier to install with less holes that have to be drilled incase you wanted to take them off.

...still can't make up my mind


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Derk on your bike either will look great due to its lift and rugged appearance. Mine is still set up stock height so the Direct2 looked better in my opinion. either way you cannot go wrong.


----------



## mudinyourI (Jan 4, 2010)

Will be glad to send more pics, if you need them


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

The more pics the better


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Just ordered the direct2s/kolpin flares. Should be here by the weekend. I'll put some pictures up when they come in.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

We like pics of Mods........


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

mudinyourI said:


> Will be glad to send more pics, if you need them


Yes please do how bout a head on shot from front and back and one straight side view


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Derk cannot wait to see it


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

The flares came in today. I'm going to put them on along with my wheel spacers tomorrow and snap some pics


----------



## mudinyourI (Jan 4, 2010)

A few more Pics of the Fender flares


----------



## mudinyourI (Jan 4, 2010)

I'll try it again


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry to leave you guys hanging so long, had a busy weekend. Here's some pics of my brute after the flares and wheel spacers. Let me know what ya'll think.


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

**** looks good, makes me want a set......just dont know about drilling holes in my plastics


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks. The drilling wasnt bad at all. They use some of the factory holes for the flares also. I just bolted the flares up with the holes that were already there, got an angle drill and drilled the holes while the flares were still on the bike. These things fit pretty good and are very sturdy.


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Derk looks good man. They will hold up real well for you. Nice offset to the red color as well.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Looks really good!


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks guys. The wheel spacers really made my brute more stable and the flares do their job pretty good. Now i just need to do a LOT of molding so that my tires don't rub. They rubbed pretty bad this past weekend at Busco, a whole lot more than when i didn't have spacers.


----------

